# Disposal



## weasle414

How does everyone get rid of the carp they shoot? Last year I just threw mine all in my uncles corn field, which was great for his crop. Unfortunately, there's a couple neighbors to the East that didn't think it was that great smelling. So... I can't dump my carp there this summer. Does anybody know how else I'd be able to get rid of them? Especially since I've got a boat now, my fish count is gonna sky rocket and I don't know where to get rid of them at. First thing that came to mind was start a fertalizer business, lol, but I don't think that'd work so good. The whole town would smell like dead fish...


----------



## blhunter3

Have your uncle did some holes for you to bury your fish in.


----------



## whitehorse

would they let ya burry them? can't immagin how they could oject to that? We just shovel for a couple minutes, dump, shovel.....


----------



## neb_bo

i put some in my garden, and feed the turtles the rest.


----------



## weasle414

Bo, My garden isn't big enough for all the carp I shoot. It's only 4x3'. Besides, I don't want my tomatoes to taste like carp :lol:

I dunno how well the hole thing would work. I'm taking most of the summer off of work so I can bowfish pretty much 24/7. I'd need a BIG hole and all the land he's got is dedicated to farming. There's no unused patches around there.


----------



## carp_killer

is there a spot in one of his fields that theres no houses around? any trappers around? if theres trappers around they will take a bunch of them most likely. hog farmers would be another option


----------



## neb_bo

leave em in the water. it doesnt hurt a thing, and is actualy good, it enriches the water with nutrients for the small stuff, then theres more small stuff for the big stuff to eat.


----------



## whitehorse

ahh the old catch and release... don't think that is leagle in minnesota, and if it is, it shouldn't be. Hate to ruin our reputation because people are lazy. Be respectful of others, I am glad to hear that you are willing to go somewhere else when the neighbors complain about the smell. now immagin a little girl swimmin and runnin into a big 'ol carp... dumb idea


----------



## carp_killer

nope its not legal to put them back in the water in mn. it should be illegal to return carp to the water no matter how there caught then the water quality would get better. also i dont think carp die after you shoot them and put them back in the water or they pull off because i have shot several with arrow wounds in them that were swimming just fine


----------



## weasle414

neb_bo said:


> leave em in the water. it doesnt hurt a thing, and is actualy good, it enriches the water with nutrients for the small stuff, then theres more small stuff for the big stuff to eat.


 :eyeroll: Not a chance. I bowfish for the fun of it AND to clean up the waters. I hate the smell of the lakes I shoot already because the carp are so over populated that the weak ones die and rot in the water. I'm not about to add hundreds of carp to that number. This year is especially important because the main lake that I shoot is on a probationary list from the DNR saying we can bowfish at night. They're going to check and see if night shooting actually helps with the water. Now think of what they'd do if they went down there at the end of the summer to check everything and the whole lake shore was nothing but dead carp with holes in them. Bubye night shooting in MN!



> is there a spot in one of his fields that theres no houses around? any trappers around? if theres trappers around they will take a bunch of them most likely. hog farmers would be another option


No, he's a small operation farmer. He basically keeps his little 75-100 acres to pay the rent and pay a few bills. He works another full-time job and a part-time job on the side. The only trappers I know of are me and my grandpa, and all we did this year was trap rabbits in two trailer parks. I know there's hog farmers around, but I think Deadeye might have them claimed.


----------



## bowcarp

suprises me the hog farmers will take them , around here they are confienment operations if your not part of the crew you dont get anywhere close to the barn you have options , you can sink them sharp knife behind the gills just below the back slice down through air sac and out the belly they'll never float again keep enough in the boat if you think you'll get checked happy turtles and crawdads then if you dig holes to bury the rest you dont need as big a hole . Another option do you have a landfill near by ours runs a composting facility during business hours we can take or fish there even use it for tourney disposal with prier notice or if your going to try the hog route also check with the dairy or turkey farmers see if you can throw them in the lagoons or manure piles sometimes the colonies are good place to try


----------



## neb_bo

its not that im lazy at all. the places i shoot are mostly in the river, or in a swamp. nobody swims in the swamp, and, i deffinetly dont shoot the volume of fish in the river that you are talking. im glad to here that you are doing your part to help out localy though.


----------



## whitehorse

from the Minnesota DNR

Speared or dead fish may not be returned to the water or left on the ice or banks of any lake or stream.

I knew banks wern't legal because I always get asked when i'm out if I know who's been leavin them... Feels like bein interrogated by the neighbors or vacationers or even the dnr....

as long as we don't step on the communities toes, they will not step on ours....


----------



## weasle414

whitehorse said:


> as long as we don't step on the communities toes, they will not step on ours....


That's exactly it. I'm not dumping my carp in my uncles field anymore just because I don't want the public to think we don't care about others. That's also why I'm not throwing any of mine back, in fact I just about took a swing at a guy last summer because he thought it'd be funny to throw one from the back of my truck back into the river... That wouldn't've looked very good either, though.

There was one incident last summer that I thought was doing a bit of justice to the guys who where leaving their carp on shore. There where 4 other guys shooting from the same spot on shore that I was, they used to be good friends of mine when we were kids, but haven't been for a few years. Anyways, they only shot one fish in the whole hour they where there and it happened to be right before a CO drove by. The one guy took it off his arrow and threw it in the bushes as the CO pulled around the corner. They where all busted for throwing the one out, even though they had thrown 75% of the carp on shore that where there. He made them pick up EVERY dead carp on shore along the whole bank and dispose of them properly. Some had been there for 3 months... They never threw another carp out the rest of the summer.


----------



## mjoe

if you know someone is dumping fish illegally, turn him in. we have to police ourselves. i will not feel guilty to do it, I dont want them to ruin it for me.


----------



## neb_bo

i do wish it were illegal here for people to throw them on the bank, actualy it might be, im not sure. the rocks below gavins point can get pretty ripe in the summer from people throwing them up there.


----------



## AlpineArcher24

That is true we need to all look good to the eye of the community
Last year i buried mine in my grandpas garden
He has houses on all sides but i buried them a foot below the dirt
so it couldn't be smelled


----------



## tsodak

My kids have a couple of pigs and they love them. That is where mine go.

Tom


----------



## sdrookie

I wish they would let us chop them up and dump them back. That'd feed some river creatures.

We always take our fish off the river. We also always kill all fish asap. A solid hit to the top of the head with a solid stick does it.

Our local zoo will take them but they have to be on ice. We've only done it once but it was cool to know the eagles and grizzly bears got to eat some wild food. Coolers full of ice are heavy to drag around.

Please dispose of all fish properly.


----------

